# Fuente simetrica variable



## Larrosa (Abr 7, 2006)

Hola, 
estoy tratando de hacerme una fuente simetrica variable, pero todos los esquemas que he visto usan dos potenciometros y quisiera saber si se puede hacer con uno solo para regular positivo y negativo a la vez. 

Tambien me gustaria hacer otro circuito para regular tension alterna simetrica solo con un potenciometro, seria solo de 0 a 40v, creo que esto se hace con un dimmer pero los que he visto para simetrica tambien llevan dos potenciometros. 

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 7, 2006)

Larrosa dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> estoy tratando de hacerme una fuente simetrica variable, pero todos los esquemas que he visto usan dos potenciometros y quisiera saber si se puede hacer con uno solo para regular positivo y negativo a la vez.
> 
> Tambien me gustaria hacer otro circuito para regular tension alterna simetrica solo con un potenciometro, seria solo de 0 a 40v, creo que esto se hace con un dimmer pero los que he visto para simetrica tambien llevan dos potenciometros.
> ...



Bueno pues puede usar potenciómetros dobles y esa sería la solución, pero por que lo quiere así???

Saludos


----------



## Jorf (Abr 7, 2006)

Yo nencesito una fuente que sea de 1 o 1,5 volt a 30 +/-.  Me aconsejan usar el LM317 en su configuración con un divisor de tensión, el mas simple.


----------



## Larrosa (Abr 8, 2006)

Gracias por responder,

Quiero usar un solo potenciometro por que siempre voy a usar valores simetricos iguales, y le he puesto un voltimetro integrado, entonces si uso dos potenciometros para regular las tensiones me haria falta llevar un polimetro y eso es lo que quiero evitar.
No se lo que son potenciometros dobles, eso solucionaria mi problema?

GRACIAS de nuevo.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 8, 2006)

No son más que dos potencíometros con un eje común.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 8, 2006)

Larrosa dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder,
> 
> Quiero usar un solo potenciometro por que siempre voy a usar valores simetricos iguales, y le he puesto un voltimetro integrado, entonces si uso dos potenciometros para regular las tensiones me haria falta llevar un polimetro y eso es lo que quiero evitar.
> No se lo que son potenciometros dobles, eso solucionaria mi problema?
> ...



Si como ya le dijeron, es un potenciómetro que tiene 6 patillas, y estan separadas las taseras de las delanteras y con eso puede hacer lo que necesita.

Saludos


----------



## Larrosa (Abr 8, 2006)

Gracias a todos, voy a buscar información sobre esos potenciometros.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 8, 2006)

Hoy hice la funete que está publicada en el foro, anduvo muy bien!

Lo que le hice fué una variante, unas selectora doble y en vez de un pote de 2K uno de 1K. Luego la selectora maneja el pote directo y en la otra posición el pote en serie con una resistencia de 1K. Conclusión, puedo regular mucho mas fino, siendo de 0 a 15V y de 15V a 30V aproximadamente.


----------

